# Ebaying with Canada



## Eyerelief (Mar 26, 2022)

Im freshening up my excello mill.  found a coveted quill spring in Canada . He doesn't want to ship to the USA.  Has anyone else run into this?  It's a first for me.


----------



## savarin (Mar 26, 2022)

Dunno about Canada but theres a s@#T load that wont ship to Australia or if they do it costs more than the original item.


----------



## matthewsx (Mar 26, 2022)

It’s not fun dealing with customs declarations.

we do have lots of Canadian members so I’ll bet you can work it out if you ask nice


----------



## Aukai (Mar 26, 2022)

Canada to Hawaii has not been a problem, check with the vendor  if there are shipping issues/higher cost.


----------



## cathead (Mar 26, 2022)

In bringing back some large items from Canada to US through customs, my experience was that if the item going
through customs was originally made in USA, there was no duty to pay at the border.  I don't know where all
Excello mills were made but I do know at least some of them are made in Canada.  My experience tells me that
there may be duty to pay.  Things may have changed too so it may be different now.  If it's just a quill spring, it
might not be significant.  The seller may have experienced difficulties shipping to USA.  There is a way but it might
be a little convoluted.


----------



## Martin W (Mar 26, 2022)

I have the same problem here in Canada. If they do ship to Canada , it's usually more than the parts.
If it is just a small part, PM me for my address. and I will send it out to you.
Cheers
Martin

Edit, If its the Mill spring I see he wants $14.54 shipping to me.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 26, 2022)

I think I'll be heading up to Toronto in a few weeks if everything goes good . Would love to get up to the  Woodland Mills plant and order a saw mill . Not sure if it would be cheaper to have it shipped down or do whatever is necessary at the border .


----------



## John O (Mar 26, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> I think I'll be heading up to Toronto in a few weeks if everything goes good . Would love to get up to the  Woodland Mills plant and order a saw mill . Not sure if it would be cheaper to have it shipped down or do whatever is necessary at the border .


Bringing things this way it is go pay taxes. Just have bill for everything.


----------



## John O (Mar 26, 2022)

Eyerelief said:


> Im freshening up my excello mill.  found a coveted quill spring in Canada . He doesn't want to ship to the USA.  Has anyone else run into this?  It's a first for me.


Brother in law bought some parts local, I will check if they guy has one.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 26, 2022)

Off topic , but what is left of this plant ? I spent a month here back in the late 90s for Cad Cam training . They were shut down at that time due to bad engines out of Mexico . 



			old gm plant st catharines - Google Search


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Mar 26, 2022)

savarin said:


> Dunno about Canada but theres a s@#T load that wont ship to Australia or if they do it costs more than the original item.


And Downunder don't ship to sunny SA. I just mentioned in another post about the ridiculous cost of shipping from the USA to SA.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Mar 26, 2022)

There is so many times I wanted to buy something on eBay from the US that was dirt cheap even in our currency but the shipping is way way way more than the item. It's a sad situation.


----------



## John O (Mar 26, 2022)

Contacted the excello man, he is about 10 minuets from me and has quill springs.
He will get back to me on the price when his wife gets home. Said to make sure you have the disc that goes in the center of the spring. He does not have them but has the drawing for it.


----------



## pdentrem (Mar 26, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Off topic , but what is left of this plant ? I spent a month here back in the late 90s for Cad Cam training . They were shut down at that time due to bad engines out of Mexico .
> 
> 
> 
> old gm plant st catharines - Google Search


At business school we had a day long tour of the site. Was great stuff seeing pistons popping out of the machines ready to be machined, iron castings shaken out of the sand and headed to the machining department. Walked the assembly line from bare block to seeing it fired for the first time on NG before crating to ship out. Dyno rooms doing assorted testing of random units. 
Later GM sold the forge to China of course. It was at one time the largest one in the world. The main plant is still making engines. A couple years ago all Corvette and Camero engines came from there, I don’t know today what is happening, but it appears they are based on this article.









						St. Catharines | General Motors Canada
					

null




					plants.gm.com
				




Pierre


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 26, 2022)

If I remember correctly , there was a draw bridge within site of this plant . The bridge lifted straight up into the air and we thought it was pretty cool at the time . ( I may have my places mixed ) Is there a bridge nearby this plant ?


----------



## NCjeeper (Mar 26, 2022)

Not sure what the issue would be. Filling out the customs declaration form and shipping it is not a big deal. I ship stuff out of the country all the time. Now I will say shipping costs have gone WAY up. Last package I sent to Australia cost over 90 bucks. It was half that price before covid.


----------



## John O (Mar 26, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> If I remember correctly , there was a draw bridge within site of this plant . The bridge lifted straight up into the air and we thought it was pretty cool at the time . ( I may have my places mixed ) Is there a bridge nearby this plant ?


That would be the old bridge by the Burlington Skyway, allowing ships to get into the Hamilton harbor by the steel smelters.. I would guess about 1/2 hour from St Catharines


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 26, 2022)

Thanks John , I'm going back 25 years or so and can't remember where we stayed although it was close to the plant . I do remember hitting the casino ( Falls View ) and there was a Hard Rock Cafe also . Being December , it was all lit up for Christmas ! Very pretty . My son has been in Toronto for 15 months now , it's time I get up there !


----------



## John O (Mar 26, 2022)

If you take the QEW to Toronto big bridge coming out of Hamilton look to the lake side and the draw bridge is still there being used.


----------



## pdentrem (Mar 26, 2022)

There is a lift bridge at the Glendale crossing, Bridge #5 which is beside the GM Office building also Bridge #6 at the rail crossing which is south and was next to the forge and Homer Bridge to the north, which is the next lower bridge of the canal. Cross both many times a year.
Pierre





__





						Homer Lift Bridge (Welland Canal Bridge #4 / Queenston Street Bridge) - HistoricBridges.org
					

Historic Truss Bridge in St. Catharines Niagara Region, Ontario. A rare Ontario example of a deck truss bascule bridge, this is a rolling lift.




					historicbridges.org
				












						Wikiwand - Welland Canal
					

Ship canal in Ontario, Canada, connecting Lake Ontario and Lake Erie




					www.wikiwand.com


----------



## Eyerelief (Mar 26, 2022)

If we have any Canadian residents that could help out a miserable excuse for a home shop machinist, I would be forever in your debt!
I can paypal, venmo, or whatever makes you most comfortable.
Thanks!


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 26, 2022)

pdentrem said:


> There is a lift bridge at the Glendale crossing, Bridge #5 which is beside the GM Office building also Bridge #6 at the rail crossing which is south and was next to the forge and Homer Bridge to the north, which is the next lower bridge of the canal. Cross both many times a year.
> Pierre


That is the exact bridge and we also went to that canal lock !   And I do remember they gave us 2 hrs. for lunch one day , we hit an old time diner made up to be a 50s joint . Hey , thanks everybody . When I make the trip up in a few weeks I'll try to find these places again .


----------



## John O (Mar 26, 2022)

Eyerelief said:


> If we have any Canadian residents that could help out a miserable excuse for a home shop machinist, I would be forever in your debt!
> I can paypal, venmo, or whatever makes you most comfortable.
> Thanks!


I can help either way, ebay or waiting for a price from someone local to me(retired excello mill repair man)


----------



## Eyerelief (Mar 26, 2022)

John O said:


> I can help either way, ebay or waiting for a price from someone local to me(retired excello mill repair man)


John I sure appreciate it. I’m at your mercy. Let me know what is most convenient for you. If you have access to one you would like to sell I’m open.


----------



## alloy (Mar 26, 2022)

savarin said:


> Dunno about Canada but theres a s@#T load that wont ship to Australia or if they do it costs more than the original item.



I get transmission housings from AU to modify and send back.  What used to cost me $95 for shipping 6 months ago is now $150.  The post office is is only doing priority express mail now.  And forget UPS.  They were over $300 for the same package.

Right now I have a housing on the way to AU and it left here on 3-18 and is still on the way to the next destination. No update on tracking for the last 8 days.  Customer is really worried.  The part is a one of a kind and not replaceable.


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 27, 2022)

I'm also happy to help @Eyerelief 
Let me know.


----------



## John O (Mar 27, 2022)

He got back to me $105 for a quill spring
Check for conversation


----------



## Eyerelief (Mar 27, 2022)

John O said:


> He got back to me $105 for a quill spring
> Check for conversation


I’m in. Tried sending you a conversation note as to not drag the community through our conversation


----------



## Eyerelief (Mar 27, 2022)

DavidR8 said:


> I'm also happy to help @Eyerelief
> Let me know.


DavidR8
Thanks very much for your kind offer to help me.  John O has me fixed up better than I could have ever imagined.  I do appreciate your offer but for now I'm good.


----------

